# New legends are in take a look



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

HERE THEY ARE JUST LIKE THE PICS SHOW WHAT DO YA THINK, PLEASE DONT BE TO HARSH GUYS.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They look nice, at least what can be seen of them. Glad they are keeping the chrome wheels.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

would love to own a set but the new prices are making them too rich for me.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

It looks like the Jeg's Camaro has silver painted wheels. Is that right? Trojan Horse has lettered tires on the rear. White Bear Dodge has lettered tires front and rear. Jeg's and Fighting Irish have black wall tires. They are mixing it up a bit.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

41-willys said:


> would love to own a set but the new prices are making them too rich for me.


yea there prices have went through the ceiling, there 24.99 on there site plus 10 for shipping and tax.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

blue55conv said:


> It looks like the Jeg's Camaro has silver painted wheels. Is that right? Trojan Horse has lettered tires on the rear. White Bear Dodge has lettered tires front and rear. Jeg's and Fighting Irish have black wall tires. They are mixing it up a bit.


yes they have mixed them up a bit,


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

wheelz63 said:


> yes they have mixed them up a bit,



Too bad they are still milking that tired AFX Specialty look. Perhaps someone should remind them that on planet Earth, Funny Cars dont run low-pro rear tires. 

Otherwise I like the ...

Teddy Bears, Gum Drops, and Rainbows :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Rod, that's too funny. Too harsh indeed. Remember now, only happy positive comments.There is no room for honest opinions here. Like Bill said, sunshine and lollipops. Those are the best darn slot cars I have ever seen. Smiling, happy, Dave.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*great way to get your opinion across*



Bill Hall said:


> Too bad they are still milking that tired AFX Specialty look. Perhaps someone should remind them that on planet Earth, Funny Cars dont run low-pro rear tires.
> 
> Otherwise I like the ...
> 
> Teddy Bears, Gum Drops, and Rainbows :thumbsup:


thank you bill,

at least i can in a positive way say that bill got his point across in a funny manner regardless of how he might have really thought about the aw line. instead of insults to members that you may or may not like. i asure you i wont run away because of a few people on here im in for the long haul.

cheers,
wheelz63 

lol lol lol lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

:freak:


41-willys said:


> would love to own a set but the new prices are making them too rich for me.


kinda-same with "41"....
it's my personal economy's fault... but hey :freak:

any news on the next "Silver Screen" release ????
I can only go w/ my "Main" addiction now...
sry 4 my 1-track-mind 

lure me again, on "What" might be the next "S/S Release" please :thumbsup:
TY,
not your fault $$ went up.. your still offering great deals compared 2 MFG. Suggested List $$ :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 (Silver Screen Addict" :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> :freak:
> 
> kinda-same with "41"....
> it's my personal economy's fault... but hey :freak:
> ...


no news as of yet bubba 123, will post as soon as i hear something.

wheelz63


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> :freak:
> 
> lure me again, on "What" might be the next "S/S Release" please :thumbsup:
> TY,
> ...


According to the AW flyer:

Christine - 58 Plymouth
Christine - 68 Dodge Charger
Beverly Hills Cop - 70 Chevy Nova
Vanishing Point - 70 Chevelle


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got mine today. Pictorial to come shortly.

-Paul


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

"Vanishing Point - 70 Chevelle"

Huh?

Perhaps 70 Challenger?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

super8man said:


> "Vanishing Point - 70 Chevelle"
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Perhaps 70 Challenger?


They already did the Challenger in XT. This is a more obscure (green?) Chevelle. This was discussed in another thread. I am sorry to get off topic.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> Got mine today. Pictorial to come shortly.
> 
> -Paul


I'm Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> According to the AW flyer:
> 
> Christine - 58 Plymouth
> Christine - 68 Dodge Charger
> ...


I'm "IN" on the "Christine-Duo"..... :thumbsup:
maybe the BHC '70 Nova....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol that is a very obscure car to try to cash in on the vanishing point name. They would be better off doing the early 68 polara mopar cop cars. Or even the jaguar. But the chevelle? Ok off topic I know. Sorry about that. But good topic!!


----------

